# Ariens Deluxe vs Troy Bilt: same price, big difference



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Cross-shopping these two at your local Lowe's? 

Take a look at their augers, auger gear cases and chute deflectors. These components tell the tale how different these machines really are. The material and build quality of the Ariens is so far superior it's hard to believe they could be the same price. :surprise: 

Troy aluminum gear case: 

 

Ariens Deluxe 24/28/30 cast iron gear case with hanger support:



Troy chute and chute deflector control:



Ariens chute and chute deflector control:


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

1 thing about the Troy-Bilt that makes me wonder (and I have an Ariens) - the selector lever for the forward & reverse speeds is under a lot of tension at the extreme. It seems that it could stretch & break over time, especially if it was left at that tightest position during the off-season. The Ariens system with the rods that move the friction wheel side to side seems like it would last longer.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like they need to go talk to Conan's Dad about the Enigma Of Steel. LOL


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Those cables and springs in the MTD/Troy-Bilt gear selectors do break. And on top of that they are very difficult to shift.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep I agree big difference, however I've seen Lowes discount Troy-Bilt more than Ariens. So at list price not such a deal but not always does one pay list price.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I haven't worked on or owned an Ariens newer then 1990......but the one's I have owned or worked on were far superior to anything still being made of other makes. A Honda or clone on an old Ariens is a lifetime machine! That said, the new Ariens blowers I've seen in the stores are much better quality then any other brands I've looked at.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

especially when your shifting the mtd garbage into reverse you really have to force it theres so much tension on the shifter


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Agreed. I know there are a lot of Toro fans in this forum but Ariens builds a more robust machine. The Toro Quick Stik chute control is the most intuitive I have ever tried. I would imagine a high end Honda electric chute would be superior. However the rest of the machine I would give Ariens the edge. Toro build quality since manufacturing in Mexico has taken a turn for the worse. The old dual drum augers and substantial build quality are long gone. That being said the new machines seem to perform well based on reviews and many forum members. Toro's just seem overpriced based on their heavy use of polymers and thin gauge metal though I read on another website that they use high strength steel (HSS) and it is of equal strength as heavier mild steel just lighter.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Same size machines? Ariens would be the winner. Normally you would see the Ariens about $200 more


----------

